# psdzdata 54.1



## green009 (Sep 25, 2015)

hi all 
I am new to this but have been a bmw owner for many years 
I am looking for psdzdata 54.1
if anybody can help please with the location of these
i would be grateful 

thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

green009 said:


> hi all
> I am new to this but have been a bmw owner for many years
> I am looking for psdzdata 54.1
> if anybody can help please with the location of these
> ...


Do you know what version is on car? If it is 54.2 or higher, than 54.1 will not work. Why not use latest 56.4?


----------



## green009 (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't know how to find that info however when I tried to connect to Esys with the car it came up with error c028 which said I needed psdzdata higher than 5.0.3 or something like that 
When I read up on the data it recommended 54.1 for the esys software I had 
If 56.4 will work then would you know where this is available and I will try that 

Thank you for your response much appreciated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

green009 said:


> I don't know how to find that info however when I tried to connect to Esys with the car it came up with error c028 which said I needed psdzdata higher than 5.0.3 or something like that
> When I read up on the data it recommended 54.1 for the esys software I had
> If 56.4 will work then would you know where this is available and I will try that
> 
> Thank you for your response much appreciated


PM sent.


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you know what version is on car? If it is 54.2 or higher, than 54.1 will not work. Why not use latest 56.4?


Hi man!! Can you please send me link to 56.4 as well?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1aBimmer said:


> Hi man!! Can you please send me link to 56.4 as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


PM sent.


----------



## green009 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks Shawnsheridan for taking time and helping much appreciated 
will install correctly and let you know how I get on 

again thanks


----------



## Rexhep-1991 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi shawnsheridan

i need the latest psdzdata, do you have any link? and which e-ys do i need, i have now the BMW_E-Sys_3.18.4_47.5. can you help help me please?

when i will read coding then i become an error. so what i must do?

best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rexhep-1991 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan
> 
> i need the latest psdzdata, do you have any link? and which e-ys do i need, i have now the BMW_E-Sys_3.18.4_47.5. can you help help me please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Rexhep-1991 (Oct 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan

thank you very much. i will try it now.

best regards from switzerland


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi, can you please send me psdzdata 54.1 link and E-SYS luncher 2 link?
Also, how to check which version is the car? my car is 12/2014 build F10, I worry car has higher version than 54.1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Atervardanyan said:


> Hi, can you please send me psdzdata 54.1 link and E-SYS luncher 2 link?
> Also, how to check which version is the car? my car is 12/2014 build F10, I worry car has higher version than 54.1


PM sent.


----------



## Rexhep-1991 (Oct 30, 2015)

here is the picture

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1pjv6rsh8udaa52/Unbenannt.PNG?dl=0


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rexhep-1991 said:


> here is the picture
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1pjv6rsh8udaa52/Unbenannt.PNG?dl=0


You have Trimmed PSdZData. Do you read and follow instructions to set E-Sys Launcher Car Series Correctly?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## bumbum (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi shawnsheridan, can you please send me psdzdata 54.1 link and E-SYS luncher 2 link?
Also, how to check which version is the car? my car is 12/2014 build F10 535D


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bumbum said:


> Hi shawnsheridan, can you please send me psdzdata 54.1 link and E-SYS luncher 2 link?
> Also, how to check which version is the car? my car is 12/2014 build F10 535D


Old versions not maintained.

Use the latest, and you don't have to worry about car version, but if you must know, then you need to read I-Step Current from VCM, and cross reference to ISTA/P version:

http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403

PM sent.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks, already figured it out, and were able to code using latest data.


----------



## bumbum (Oct 22, 2015)

Tanks


----------



## bumbum (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Shawnsheridan,
Unfortunately the E-Sys launcher link is not working.
Can you please send the link to E-Sys launcher please?


----------

